# Manchester MTB ride Saturday 16th Feb 1pm



## I like Skol (13 Feb 2019)

If anyone is interested, a casual mountain bike ride from close to my house, out through Daisy Nook, to Clayton Vale MTB trails near the Manchester Velodrome national cycling centre. Probably ride back along the canal to avoid the roads.

Pace is going to be relaxed with a focus on enjoyment and having a go at any obstacles we encounter rather than going for maximum speed or great distance. Total ride should be between 15-20 miles.

Should be a laugh and now spring seems to be here, a good way to kickstart the years mountain biking....

@nickyboy @dan_bo @fossyant and anyone else that fancies it. All welcome


----------



## DCLane (13 Feb 2019)

What time are you likely to be back? My 14yo's at the velodrome for a BC session but I need to collect him around 5pm.

I wouldn't be riding the trails (racing Sun and not allowed medically) but I'm around that afternoon.


----------



## I like Skol (14 Feb 2019)

Should be out for around 3hrs, maybe a little longer.


----------



## dan_bo (14 Feb 2019)

I like Skol said:


> If anyone is interested, a casual mountain bike ride from close to my house, out through Daisy Nook, to Clayton Vale MTB trails near the Manchester Velodrome national cycling centre. Probably ride back along the canal to avoid the roads.
> 
> Pace is going to be relaxed with a focus on enjoyment and having a go at any obstacles we encounter rather than going for maximum speed or great distance. Total ride should be between 15-20 miles.
> 
> ...



Mate Saturdays ain't good as a general rule sorry. Enjoy.


----------



## dan_bo (14 Feb 2019)

That said I might jib out and meet you down there.


----------



## I like Skol (14 Feb 2019)

dan_bo said:


> Mate Saturdays ain't good as a general rule sorry. Enjoy.


Sunday isn't good for me this time 

Hope you can make it.


----------



## fossyant (14 Feb 2019)

What sort of time/meeting point ? Can't promise yet as not sure what's going to happen with MIL - was planning on an early morning spin anyway, but time is a bit limited.


----------



## I like Skol (14 Feb 2019)

fossyant said:


> What sort of time/meeting point ? Can't promise.......time is a bit limited.


RTFS!  1pm, if there are not many then we will just meet/park at my house.


----------



## nickyboy (15 Feb 2019)

Just landed from overseas so not really ready for this which is a pity as I'd fancy it (despite not actually owning a MTB)


----------



## I like Skol (15 Feb 2019)

nickyboy said:


> Just landed from overseas so not really ready for this which is a pity as I'd fancy it (despite not actually owning a MTB)


Come on Nick, you've got more than 24hrs to prepare and I will provide the bike. The route is planned with you in mind, nothing horrific.


----------



## DCLane (15 Feb 2019)

I'll try to pop down to Clayton Vale, although I'll be on the Raleigh Pioneer.

If not as I've a lot of work on, and you're after a coffee/cake, I'll be in the velodrome cafe - my treat!


----------



## I like Skol (15 Feb 2019)

OK, who we got?

Me and 2 kids
Maybe @dan_bo 
@fossyant?
@DCLane could be lurking in the bushes somewhere in the 'Vale'
One of my neighbours is joining us if he is back from a morning appointment on time.
That just leaves you @nickyboy. Come on mate, give it a go. I have a bike ready with flat pedals and just need to whack a saddle on it (or you could supply your own if you prefer). I promise not to force you to ride down any cliffs......


----------



## dan_bo (15 Feb 2019)

I like Skol said:


> OK, who we got?
> 
> Me and 2 kids
> Maybe @dan_bo
> ...



Nay cliffs in clayton!


----------



## dan_bo (15 Feb 2019)

@nickyboy if you can you should. For what it is Clayton Vale is ace.

Plus @Wrigley Velo is hoping to have a race on there in June so get your practice laps in.


----------



## nickyboy (15 Feb 2019)

dan_bo said:


> @nickyboy if you can you should. For what it is Clayton Vale is ace.
> 
> Plus @Wrigley Velo is hoping to have a race on there in June so get your practice laps in.


Sorry, going to do a few road miles tomorrow. But I promise I'll do the next one.


----------



## dan_bo (15 Feb 2019)

nickyboy said:


> Sorry, going to do a few road miles tomorrow. But I promise I'll do the next one.


Hows about a weekday evening @I like Skol


----------



## I like Skol (15 Feb 2019)

dan_bo said:


> Hows about a weekday evening @I like Skol


Once the nights get a bit lighter definitely.


----------



## dan_bo (15 Feb 2019)

I like Skol said:


> Once the nights get a bit lighter definitely.


Lights?


----------



## fossyant (16 Feb 2019)

Sorry. Stinking head cold and got hospital visits this afternoon


----------



## I like Skol (16 Feb 2019)

Ok, you guys that dropped out today don't know what you were missing...

Weather has been fantastic all day so we obviously started out a bit on the late side, mostly due to converting Jnr's bike from tubeless to tubed. A messy horrible job, but that's a whole different story.....

Ready for the off, 3 x fine GTs ready for action.







We weren't pushing the pace so messed about on a few urban obstacles we encountered on the way out to Clayton Vale. The camera came out when we got to some steps while crossing the river Medlock in the upper part of Clayton Vale.





As we entered the Vale proper we found something leaning up against a litter bin and just could not resist!!!







I bunny hopped a Mo-bike 

We did a quick run of the black and red runs along the southern side of the valley then retired to the Velodrome café for some cheap horrid pre-packaged cake slices before heading home to Ashton along the canal.

A great, easy afternoon ride/play in dry sunny weather which was a nice change. Just shy of 18 miles and we are now all fired up for more mountain biking as the weather hopefully continues to improve....


----------



## fossyant (16 Feb 2019)

Good stuff. Not done much other than pottered about in the garden.


----------



## DCLane (16 Feb 2019)

@I like Skol - I was there for a bit: https://www.strava.com/activities/2152991592

Didn't see you though.


----------

